# No start. Clutch interlock switch?



## Shadowmyst (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a 1992 1.6L Nissan Sentra with 116,000 miles on it. Normally have to depress the clutch before you turn the ignition switch to start the engine. But recently nothing happens except the dash lights come on. There's no sound at all from the engine. Suspect Clutch Interlock Switch? 

1. Does anyone have a diagram or picture for exact location of the switch?

2 Can it be switch be safetly overrriden so the car can be started w/o the clutch being depressed? 

Much appreciated!!
Steven


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It could be the clutch interlock switch, or the starter, or the battery/alternator.

Check the battery cables. Remove them from the battery and look for corrosion. If there is any, clean it off with a wire brush, and sandpaper (inside). If the battery is discharged, it may be due to a bad alternator.

You can short across the clutch interlock switch to see if the starter will work.

Lew


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

push start the damn thing


----------



## Shadowmyst (Sep 27, 2004)

Check the battery cables. Remove them from the battery and look for corrosion. If there is any, clean it off with a wire brush, and sandpaper (inside). If the battery is discharged, it may be due to a bad alternator.

You can short across the clutch interlock switch to see if the starter will work.

Lew[/QUOTE]

Hi there Lew,

Just replaced battery and all cables (they were slight corroded but replaced as a set). Battery is full. Not sure where the interlock switch is (other than being on the clutch, but did not see it visually). Is it normally in the firewall, or somewhere along the travel path of the clutch pedal?

thanks,
Steven


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here is the location of the clutch interlock switch in the B14 (1995-1999). Hopefully it is similar for your B13

Item #17









Lew


----------



## Shadowmyst (Sep 27, 2004)

edited


----------



## 2rixie (Oct 16, 2004)

Shadowmyst said:


> I have a 1992 1.6L Nissan Sentra with 116,000 miles on it. Normally have to depress the clutch before you turn the ignition switch to start the engine. But recently nothing happens except the dash lights come on. There's no sound at all from the engine. Suspect Clutch Interlock Switch?
> 
> 1. Does anyone have a diagram or picture for exact location of the switch?
> 
> ...


I have the same exact issue. Battery is good, I can push the little button on the Clutch Switch, that's not it. May be starter, solenoid, connection (from battery to starter).....


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

2rixie said:


> I have the same exact issue. Battery is good, I can push the little button on the Clutch Switch, that's not it. May be starter, solenoid, connection (from battery to starter).....


May be the clutch switch is defective.

Lew


----------



## 2rixie (Oct 16, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> May be the clutch switch is defective.
> 
> Lew


You may be right...... <singing to tune of "If I only had a brain"> If I only had a lift......

OK, plea for help. I live in the NYC area. Anyone have a garage (shop) hookup where I could throw my car on a lift to check this out. I'm going to Costco's today to pick up a case of beer...... :cheers:


----------



## Black Max (Oct 26, 2004)

Check out my post in this thread. It may be just what you need.


----------

